# Do these labs look normal to you?



## CaptainTrips (Jan 17, 2011)

I have quite a few symptoms...
very large weight gain (about 100lbs in the past few years, mostly going to thighs and midsection, face is rounded as well) and I have noticed I am gaining more fat but my weight has been staying the same...?
Extreme fatigue (sleeping for 12 hours and still tired), dry flaky skin, stretch marks everywhere, swollen hands, fingers and ankles, blurry vision, excessive sweating with little exertion, poor memory and concentration, and generally feeling tired no matter what.. but the endo that looked at those results said they are fine... then whats with the * by the results? doesn't that mean out of range?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CaptainTrips said:


> I have quite a few symptoms...
> very large weight gain (about 100lbs in the past few years, mostly going to thighs and midsection, face is rounded as well) and I have noticed I am gaining more fat but my weight has been staying the same...?
> Extreme fatigue (sleeping for 12 hours and still tired), dry flaky skin, stretch marks everywhere, swollen hands, fingers and ankles, blurry vision, excessive sweating with little exertion, poor memory and concentration, and generally feeling tired no matter what.. but the endo that looked at those results said they are fine... then whats with the * by the results? doesn't that mean out of range?
> 
> Thanks


Sure sounds like Cushing's Disease to me. Has your doctor commented?


----------



## CaptainTrips (Jan 17, 2011)

The endo said the labs were within range and sent me back to the gp after one 24hr urine test and 8hr (12AM-8AM) dex test. 
GP said labs are normal, I must just be depressed... sigh...
My sister also has similar symptoms (thankfully nowhere near as severe as mine) and an enlarged thyroid, and she is running into the same response, labs are fine, you must be depressed... :aim25:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CaptainTrips said:


> The endo said the labs were within range and sent me back to the gp after one 24hr urine test and 8hr (12AM-8AM) dex test.
> GP said labs are normal, I must just be depressed... sigh...
> My sister also has similar symptoms (thankfully nowhere near as severe as mine) and an enlarged thyroid, and she is running into the same response, labs are fine, you must be depressed... :aim25:


In order to get to the bottom of the thyroid mystery; it is necessary to have these tests. Your thyroid panel can come back looking good because of some of these antibodies and immunoglobulins. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins which oppose each other and that makes the numbers look good.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 ), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And you do have the clinical symptoms of Cushing's; especially the striae.










Don't give up and don't let anybody tell you this is all in your head. Do you live near your sis? If so, you 2 need to gang up.


----------

